# Tivo USB adapter recent purchase



## JulianF (Mar 17, 2006)

I recently purchased a Linksys USB adapter from Tivo for my Tivo version 2 as I was switching from a POTS telephone line to VOIP. Upon receiving the adapter, which didn't work, I found out that I needed the updated software, version 7.2.2.
That was 5 days before my telephone service was scheduled to be disconnected. Of course, Murphy's Law dictates that I wouldn't get the software in time.
Now I have to schlep my Tivo box over to a friend's that still has a pots line to get the upgrade.
Tivo sales knew I was buying the adapter, they knew I would be needing the beta version of the software(7.2.2). They could at least have included a note with the adapter, or on the sales site that I needed to register for the update. Duh!


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm confused. The page where you buy the adapter has a note and link about signing up for the update, which only takes 3 days, well within the 5 days you said you had left on your POTS.

I know this because I just got the upgrade on a box I'm setting up for a friend so that it can use the same adapter (except that the adapter wasn't purchased from TiVo.) I signed the box up to get the update 2-3 days ago.

http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp


> *Linksys USB200M v.2 10/100 Ethernet USB adapter*
> Connect your TiVo® Series2 DVR to your wired Ethernet home network
> For use with a TiVo® Series2 DVR only. Not for use with a TiVo® Series1 DVR (with no USB ports) or DIRECTV DVR with TiVo
> Your TiVo DVR requires version 7.2.2 of the TiVo software to use this adapter. Please go to http://research.tivo.com/wired/ to sign up for an early release of version 7.2.2 beta software, for USB200M v.2 users only. Your TiVo DVR will be updated with this software once your adapter ships.


----------



## JulianF (Mar 17, 2006)

You are right, as was Tivo and I was wrong. The link you gave being self explanatory and a simple testament to the extent that Tivo goes to help it's customers. Their tech support, the few times I needed it, has been invariably polite, knowledgeable and efficient.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

No problem. It just struck me as odd because I knew I had seen the note and link.

I'm glad you were able to get your adapter to work. (In reference to the PM you sent me.)


----------



## Barblee (Mar 22, 2006)

I had the same problem as JulianF. I actually talked to Tivo twice and when we went online together to see which adapter I should use, neither the Tivo nor Linksys adapers were available. So I went on my own and purchased the Linksys USB 200M 2.0 (which is the one on the TiVo website). Big mistake. So now I have a useless adapter because the software upgrade wasn't downloaded and I've had no connection for over 40 days. Not to be grouchy or anything (LOL), but why does TiVo tell you to go out and buy an item that isn't supported because the software isn't available (it wasn't at the time I started this whole mess). I didn't actually read the fine print until after I realized the adapter wasn't going to work. Obviously I'm not the only one who's had this problem, so isn't that a problem for TiVo?

I'm no techno idiot (LOL) but I'm beginning to feel like one! I'm going nuts here without my channel lineup. No, I have no one's house to go to, to plug into their phone line to download the upgrade, so I'm kind of stuck.

Another call to TiVo told me that I have to go out and buy an older model network adapter so they can install the new software and then I can use the new adapter. But I'm still confused which "old" one to buy. TiVo told me to go to Radio Shack, but they said they don't have the older model Linksys.

I'm kind of at a loss here and very frustrated. If someone can give me a model name, number, anything, I'd be appreciative. I have the Series 2 80-hour DVR. I just want to fix this...


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Get the Netgear FA120, no version problems readily available. Better Product.


----------



## Barblee (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, Petew! So you're saying, before I buy the product, that the FA120 10/100 Fast Ethernet USB 2.0 will work for my system? TiVo Series 2 DVR? Just to make sure before I order...


----------



## Narf54321 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes, yes yes. The netgear FA120 will work fine with your Tivo. I guess your hesitance is to be expected after getting burned on that Linksys thing. Its not really Tivo's fault that LinkSys changed the internal guts unexpectedly.

Personally, I blame the tech companies for releasing what amounts to "new" items under the old model names.


----------



## Barblee (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks so much for your help! I appreciate it.


----------



## Barblee (Mar 22, 2006)

Update: I purchased the FA120 and I can't connect to my network. I'm on the phone with TiVo right now and they're telling me that the adapter I bought is not compatible with TiVo. I'm just about to give up. LOL Supposedly I'm just supposed to plug it in and connect, but obviously that ain't happenin'.

I didn't mention in my previous post, and I'm not sure if this matters, but I have a Linksys 80211g router also.

Can someone help me please? I'm beginning to feel like I'm in the twilight zone. LOL


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

The Netgear FA120 definitely works. Perhaps you got a bad one. I purchased 3 at Frys (ugh!) and one was bad. My tivo kept reporting that it could not contact a DHCP server (even though it actually did get an IP address. The lights on it indicated that it was communicating fine. I tried pinging it from a PC in the house and got about 98% packet loss. Only every once in a while would I get a response from it. 

I took the adapter i suspected was bad and put it on another tivo with a working FA120. It didn't work there either. The FA120 from the working Tivo worked on the unit that had the suspected bad adapter. 

That cinched it for me. I took back the adapter and exchanged it for another and the new one works just fine.


----------



## Barblee (Mar 22, 2006)

I wound up entering a static IP address but it couldn't find my router. I tried all the options (LOL) to see if maybe it was something I was doing wrong. Maybe I'll disconnect the TiVo and try again. Is it possible that the TiVo is the problem and not the network adapter?


----------

